# Earnings level as a barrier to avail of MARP



## Branz (27 Nov 2015)

A neighbour has a married daughter who is in arrears with a Fingal Co Co administered Affordable housing loan.
They met with Fingal yesterday and _I_ _gather_ they were told that because their combined income was 200 euro above a euro 28,000 threshold that they could not avail of MARP.

This seems strange to me and I may have misheard/misunderstood it so just wondering if anyone could shed some light on it as Fingal policy, or is there something else at play here.

_I_ _gather t_hey were also told that they must pay 35% of their net income towards the mortgage.

Thanks.


----------

